# Sugar Busters



## GalleyGirl (Oct 23, 2006)

Anyone tried it and stuck with it?  I want to go on it because I heard that eliminating sugar will help with mood swings.  So far though its really hard, everything cravable has sugar in it!!


----------



## Kisbee (Oct 24, 2006)

What is it (website/book/plan)?

I've been having the worst cake cravings recently...


----------



## GalleyGirl (Oct 24, 2006)

Its a book and a plan, and it advocates avoiding foods that rank high on the glycemic index level (foods that make you produce large amounts of insulin).  So its similiar to being on a diabetic's diet.  There is also a book called The Sugar Blues that equates sugar to some kind of toxic drug that we're all addicted to.


----------



## saraa_b (Oct 24, 2006)

My aunt bought the Sugar Busters cookbook and it had some decent recipes...


----------



## lovalotz (Nov 10, 2006)

OH JEEZ
no wonder i've been going crazily moody!
Stupid candy lol


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 14, 2006)

I went "real" Sugar free for about 2 weeks.. lost 8lbs, felt freakin AWESOME. But as SOON as I had my first bit of real sugar again (used Splenda if a recipe called for sugar).. I nutted up.. binged like crazy. So if you can STICK w/ it I think it works well and it def does help your mood swings (sugar is horrible for you)... Just kinda my .02.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 15, 2006)

DUDE, I WANNA TRY IT!  It sounds too hard though, I like to have my White Mocha every work morning.  I know sugar is one of the worst things for your skin...


----------

